# Need an Honest Opinion



## agent A (Jan 25, 2010)

Okay so I've noticed on this forum I don't particularly get along with a couple of people. I want to make peace, but I need your help. I need to know what it is I do to annoy people here, so then I could change my behavior and start fresh with some people. So tell me here what it is that you want me to work on, because for me it is hard to change when I don't know what I need to change. I'm starting to figure out that continuosly talking to some people can annoy them, but that is only part of the problem. Please leave your opinion. Thanks!


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 25, 2010)

agent A said:


> I recommend 4 daylight basking blubs 100 watt and 4 infared 100 watt, keep infared on all the time


^Quit posting ###### like that.

You try answerr alot of questions about species you haven't even kept, that's my main complaint.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 25, 2010)

quote name='agent A' date='Jan 25 2010, 01:39 PM' post='124136']

Okay so I've noticed on this forum I don't particularly get along with a couple of people. I want to make peace, but I need your help. I need to know what it is I do to annoy people here, so then I could change my behavior and start fresh with some people. So tell me here what it is that you want me to work on, because for me it is hard to change when I don't know what I need to change. I'm starting to figure out that continuosly talking to some people can annoy them, but that is only part of the problem. Please leave your opinion. Thanks!  

Alex: I spent the best years of my life caring for kids with a variety of problems that included yours. I have absolutely no intention of naming yr problem here and would expect an administrator to delete it if I did, but I imagine that you know by now, and with any luck are taking two kinds of med for it. Right now, there is no cure for yr problem and annoying as it is to many members and frustrating as it must be for you, you cannot eliminate the impulses that make you act as you do.What you can do is modify your behavior, and your question suggests that you are eager to do so. I am truly amazed; I am seriously impressed. Few children in yr position have any insight into their problem.

You need a formal behavior control program with lots of mirroring and reinforcement, but we shall have to make do with what we have.

First, be aware that you look on the world, particularly the way you relate with others, quite differently from most of us. That wont change, though meds can help, so you will learn how to "fake it". There is nothing wrong with that. An actor can "fake" being in love often more effectively than a person in love can portray (not experience) that emotion. O.K.:

1) Avoid repetative behavior. Do not send someone the same message three times in a row in as many minutes (or hours, for that matter!).

Try this. If you write or message someone. Don't message them again until they reply.

2) Restrict yr advice to what you know. Even if you think that you know something, look it up. For example, although you have kept firebelly toads and gave some excellent suggestions, it is simply not true that these toads are susceptible to their own poison and you will find nothing on Google to support such a belief.

If I see you forgetting point 2) on the forum, I shall mention it, simply to remind you.

Start out with this, Alex, and remember, no one here knows you, so we can't really be annoyed with you, only at yr behaviors. Change those and most folks will view you very differently.

I sincerely wish you the very best of luck with this project and will help you all I can.


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2010)

Half your issues is that you're 13. We all think we know everything at that age.

Phil, everyone these days seems to think kids need medications for every little thing. I wonder why that is?


----------



## agent A (Jan 25, 2010)

Rick said:


> Half your issues is that you're 13. We all think we know everything at that age. Phil, everyone these days seems to think kids need medications for every little thing. I wonder why that is?


I agree 100%. And Phill, the thing about the toads and thier poison came from a care guide about that species, but I tend t omisread things the first time reading it :blink:


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't try to be buddy-buddy with people at all cost, especially when they seem to give you the impression of not wanting to deal with you - it all screams: "I need attention, badly". And each time you want to post something, ask yourself, is it really something relevant, or is it just you trying to get some more attention - because you come over as someone quite desperate for it already.

I know it seems harsh, but that's the way I feel about you, and I'm not the only one.


----------



## beckyl92 (Jan 25, 2010)

you are awesome. B)


----------



## agent A (Jan 25, 2010)

Kruszakus said:


> Don't try to be buddy-buddy with people at all cost, especially when they seem to give you the impression of not wanting to deal with you - it all screams: "I need attention, badly". And each time you want to post something, ask yourself, is it really something relevant, or is it just you trying to get some more attention - because you come over as someone quite desperate for it already.I know it seems harsh, but that's the way I feel about you, and I'm not the only one.


I see what you mean.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 25, 2010)

Rick said:


> Half your issues is that you're 13. We all think we know everything at that age. *Phil, everyone these days seems to think kids need medications for every little thing. I wonder why that is?*


From my own experience, Rick, I think that you are wrong. As a child (and still) I had moderate to severe ADD but it wasn't diagnosed back then and obviously there was no treatment, so I was told to "pull myself together and concentrate." Of course, I couldn't and regarded myself such a failure that i enlisted in the army with God knows what in mind. Alex's problem would be apparent in a few minutes to anyone with professional training, and if you believe that half his issues come from being 13, then you obviously have none. The idea of giving meds is to improve functioning and relieve psychic pain. They usually work to a greater or lesser degree. Do you also object to giving meds to kids with physical problems? Your bellittling psychiatric intervention to me is like my telling you the right way for U.S. infantry to utilize a choke point, not very helpful or instructive.

By telling the boy that he doesn't really have a problem that he won't grow out of, you told him what he wanted to hear and, I would guess, negated anything in my post that might have helped him. Why try and change when he will be better at, say, 15? And of course, he wont be. Not your finest hour, Rick.

Alex. You asked for help. I told you a way to get started. It is your choice whether you follow those suggestions or remain as you are. A tough choice for a kid of any age.


----------



## agent A (Jan 25, 2010)

right. I do have some social issues I am working out here, my goal is to be a well liked and respected member here.


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 25, 2010)

I had an argument with someone extremely afraid of muslims resulting with me posting very vague and exterme posts In things that annoy me. Next time I wont post anything when I am annoyed. Being annoyed makes me type in a very vague way making people not know what I am relly talking about. Plese dont lol me about overeacting to people extremely afraid of muslims.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 25, 2010)

I'd say, stop spamming everyone with irrelevant messages and seriously think before posting.


----------



## Mantibama (Jan 25, 2010)

Alex,

I'm somewhat new so you haven't crossed me in anyway. I do notice the absurd amount of threads you start so probably toning down on that could be a great start. I don't know the circumstances behind how you've annoyed a large number of people on this forum and maybe the criticism is called for, but also I feel like you're ganged up on sometimes and I'm not sure if that's called for either. Regardless, it takes humility to ask for help and that's commendable, so good luck.



PhilinYuma said:


> From my own experience, Rick, I think that you are wrong. As a child (and still) I had moderate to severe ADD but it wasn't diagnosed back then and obviously there was no treatment, so I was told to "pull myself together and concentrate." Of course, I couldn't and regarded myself such a failure that i enlisted in the army with God knows what in mind. Alex's problem would be apparent in a few minutes to anyone with professional training, and if you believe that half his issues come from being 13, then you obviously have none. The idea of giving meds is to improve functioning and relieve psychic pain. They usually work to a greater or lesser degree. Do you also object to giving meds to kids with physical problems? Your bellittling psychiatric intervention to me is like my telling you the right way for U.S. infantry to utilize a choke point, not very helpful or instructive.By telling the boy that he doesn't really have a problem that he won't grow out of, you told him what he wanted to hear and, I would guess, negated anything in my post that might have helped him. Why try and change when he will be better at, say, 15? And of course, he wont be. Not your finest hour, Rick.
> 
> Alex. You asked for help. I told you a way to get started. It is your choice whether you follow those suggestions or remain as you are. A tough choice for a kid of any age.


As part of generation Rx (that's what I am right?) I feel somewhat entitled to comment on how the prescription craze has both positively and negatively effected myself and my peers, but I may just be stating the obvious. Sorry I'm continuing to take the thread off subject, but I have strong feelings about this topic and feel it necessary to point out my view. I've noticed that in friends that sincerely have ADD/ADHD and use the medication, it really has a calming effect and it seems like the medicine is performing the way it's intended. However, at the age of 18, when I first read up on what adderall was I was absolutely convinced that it could benefit me because I didn't like paying attention.  So I setup an appointment with a psychologist to get a recommendation for a prescription and easily produced a false positive for an ADD diagnosis (the test was stare at a screen and press a button every time you see a white circle). A couple of "this prescription doesn't work for me doc" visits later and I was prescribed a medication that is one methyl group away from methamphetamine. Did I need it? No. Did I start to abuse it? Yes. Did I start to get paranoid and blindly accuse friends of random things? Yes. Did I stop eating, lose a lot of weight and become malnourished? Yes. Was it a gateway into abusing others pharmaceuticals and associating with people that did so as well? Yes. My experience was a rough one and I had to leave college for a semester because of it. I couldn't be responsible with them and I believe pharmaceuticals are dangerous. It took a lot of growing up for me to get out of that stage and ultimately the only thing that stopped my behavior was my decision to do so. However, while I managed to stop, I also got to watch my best friend and two other friends have drug-related deaths, and a fourth end up in an insane asylum from a failed suicide attempt because she was strung out on drugs. the college scene is absolutely flooded with hollow shells of people that have to take a different colored pill for every hour in the day and prescriptions are a second form of currency. While I may agree that there is a potential benefit for people who really need the medications, I feel that it is currently too easy to get a child or teen a prescription and there is an overwhelmingly large amount of high school/college students that are engaging in extremely dangerous behavior because of it.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 25, 2010)

10dor1fro32 said:


> I had an argument with someone extremely afraid of muslims resulting with me posting very vague and exterme posts In things that annoy me. Next time I wont post anything when I am annoyed. Being annoyed makes me type in a very vague way making people not know what I am relly talking about. Plese dont lol me about overeacting to people extremely afraid of muslims.


If that person who you had a argument with was me then lol.

And i thought it over, but really whats scary about Islamic radicalists? the Qu'ran teaches them how hard to beat their wives, and how boys are for pleasure and girls are for procreation, also the whole wanting to destroy america and trying to bomb planes is not even a threat, their last attempt was a fail I doubt they will ever try again. COME ON! open your damn eyes


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 26, 2010)

Bryce said:


> Alex,I'm somewhat new so you haven't crossed me in anyway. I do notice the absurd amount of threads you start so probably toning down on that could be a great start. I don't know the circumstances behind how you've annoyed a large number of people on this forum and maybe the criticism is called for, but also I feel like you're ganged up on sometimes and I'm not sure if that's called for either. Regardless, it takes humility to ask for help and that's commendable, so good luck.
> 
> As part of generation Rx (that's what I am right?) I feel somewhat entitled to comment on how the prescription craze has both positively and negatively effected myself and my peers, but I may just be stating the obvious. Sorry I'm continuing to take the thread off subject, but I have strong feelings about this topic and feel it necessary to point out my view. I've noticed that in friends that sincerely have ADD/ADHD and use the medication, it really has a calming effect and it seems like the medicine is performing the way it's intended. However, at the age of 18, when I first read up on what adderall was I was absolutely convinced that it could benefit me because I didn't like paying attention.  So I setup an appointment with a psychologist to get a recommendation for a prescription and easily produced a false positive for an ADD diagnosis (the test was stare at a screen and press a button every time you see a white circle). A couple of "this prescription doesn't work for me doc" visits later and I was prescribed a medication that is one methyl group away from methamphetamine. Did I need it? No. Did I start to abuse it? Yes. Did I start to get paranoid and blindly accuse friends of random things? Yes. Did I stop eating, lose a lot of weight and become malnourished? Yes. Was it a gateway into abusing others pharmaceuticals and associating with people that did so as well? Yes. My experience was a rough one and I had to leave college for a semester because of it. I couldn't be responsible with them and I believe pharmaceuticals are dangerous. It took a lot of growing up for me to get out of that stage and ultimately the only thing that stopped my behavior was my decision to do so. However, while I managed to stop, I also got to watch my best friend and two other friends have drug-related deaths, and a fourth end up in an insane asylum from a failed suicide attempt because she was strung out on drugs. the college scene is absolutely flooded with hollow shells of people that have to take a different colored pill for every hour in the day and prescriptions are a second form of currency. While I may agree that there is a potential benefit for people who really need the medications, I feel that it is currently too easy to get a child or teen a prescription and there is an overwhelmingly large amount of high school/college students that are engaging in extremely dangerous behavior because of it.


Well, I have good news for you Bryce. It is unusual, nation wide, for late teens (those under 18 of course, in most states at least, would need parental consent) to be able to lie and cheat themselves, as you did, onto a course of Adderill. The first medication of choice is nearly always methylphenidate (indeed, I used to have to talk to a physician with DCFS in Chicago to get my non-responding DCFS kids onto anything else), and most physicians will not start young adults over the age of 18 on psycho stimulants for ADD simply because they don't seem to work.

I also have good news for teenagers of college age who have good insurance and want to beome addicted to prescription amphetamines. Do as Bryce did, lie about your symptoms and cheat on the test if there is one, but be sure to tell the physician (a GP if possible) that you have a history of ADD and took Ritalin (don't say "methylphenidate"; act dumb) from the age of 11 -16 and then were started on Adderal. It worked so well that you graduated from HS, moved, and stopped taking it. Now, though, the signs and symptoms are back and you would like to start it again. If he asks about the dosage, say that you aren't sure, but that the caps were orange and white; that will get you on 25mgm spansules and you'll be addicted in no time. You can help things along by twisting open the capsule and dissolving the spansules in warm water and vinegar. Isn't this fun?

Something that you don't appear to understand, though, Bryce is that children and some adults with CP don't become addicted, don't get high, and again, in my experience, are frequently non compliant with their regimen, because the medication, for them , acts as a depressant rather than a stimulant. Also, the addictive power of the dexamphetamine and amphetamine salts in Adderill, is not, so far as I know, significantly different from methamphetamine; all are under Scedule II of the DDA (now DEA CPS, I think).

I am still not sure, though, why the fact that teens -- and adults -- will lie, cheat and steal in order to obtain drugs of addiction (and there's always yr friendly neighborhood dealer, if all else fails) should have anything to do with medicating children who are emotionally ill and where the medication has been proven to help.

Incidentally, I raised two boys in Chicago inner city schools until they were old enough to join the Service. Neither of them took drugs then or since. Not all parents, however caring and diligent, can guarantee that their kids will reach adulthood unscathed by drugs, but if they try hard, they have a fighting chance.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 26, 2010)

Emile said:


> And i thought it over, but really whats scary about Islamic radicalists? the Qu'ran teaches them how hard to beat their wives, and how boys are for pleasure and girls are for procreation, also the whole wanting to destroy america and trying to bomb planes is not even a threat, their last attempt was a fail I doubt they will ever try again. COME ON! open your damn eyes


My goodness, Emil, did you think that spelling Koran, "Qu'ran" would give you some insight into its contents? It doesn't work that way. You've never laid your hands on the Koran, have you, let alone read it, let alone _studied_ it? And that must be the reason that you put in sentiments about "boys for pleasure" that are not only not there, but are thoroughly condemned in both Surah 4:16 and in Surah 7:80-81. Have you ever read the bible? I personally reject its teaching, but you have to know what it says before you can reject it. The second passage from the Koran that I cited is paralleled very closely by the Torah at Leviticus 18:22; both allude to the story of Lot (ever hear of him)?

Had anyone with even the slightest pretension to scholarship or even good sense made the statement that you have here, I would have been seriously angry, since I have Muslim friends who are near and dear to me, but I imagine that you must be a young boy in the wilds of Canada with no one to teach you what's what. Do be careful about slandering the religion of others, though, or you may not grow up to learn better.


----------



## Opivy (Jan 26, 2010)

Way to derail Phil...


----------



## Mantibama (Jan 26, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Well, I have good news for you Bryce. It is unusual, nation wide, for late teens (those under 18 of course, in most states at least, would need parental consent) to be able to lie and cheat themselves, as you did, onto a course of Adderill. The first medication of choice is nearly always methylphenidate (indeed, I used to have to talk to a physician with DCFS in Chicago to get my non-responding DCFS kids onto anything else), and most physicians will not start young adults over the age of 18 on psycho stimulants for ADD simply because they don't seem to work.I also have good news for teenagers of college age who have good insurance and want to beome addicted to prescription amphetamines. Do as Bryce did, lie about your symptoms and cheat on the test if there is one, but be sure to tell the physician (a GP if possible) that you have a history of ADD and took Ritalin (don't say "methylphenidate"; act dumb) from the age of 11 -16 and then were started on Adderal. It worked so well that you graduated from HS, moved, and stopped taking it. Now, though, the signs and symptoms are back and you would like to start it again. If he asks about the dosage, say that you aren't sure, but that the caps were orange and white; that will get you on 25mgm spansules and you'll be addicted in no time. You can help things along by twisting open the capsule and dissolving the spansules in warm water and vinegar. Isn't this fun?
> 
> Something that you don't appear to understand, though, Bryce is that children and some adults with CP don't become addicted, don't get high, and again, in my experience, are frequently non compliant with their regimen, because the medication, for them , acts as a depressant rather than a stimulant. Also, the addictive power of the dexamphetamine and amphetamine salts in Adderill, is not, so far as I know, significantly different from methamphetamine; all are under Scedule II of the DDA (now DEA CPS, I think).
> 
> ...


I said that yes I agree there is potential good that ADD medication can do and I even noted the calming effect I've witnessed in people that have a legitimate reason to take it, so I don't see it as a lack of understanding. My statement is more of a cautionary tale. If finding a suitable medication for your DCFS kids was a positive experience than I'm all the happier for you, Phil. The problem is there really isn't a good way to quantify deviations from normal neurochemical balance and I don't think the DSM-IV is the best tool for everyone in optimally diagnosing who needs powerful psychoactive substances. In college the diagnosed are the dealers and while it's absurd to make that an absolute statement I sincerely believe it's not far from the truth. Over-prescribing medication isn't going to do the younger generations any favors. Maybe my experiences in Alabama are a poor sample to base my opinion on because, well ya know, we're all inbred degenerate hillbillies  , but it's what I honestly believe. How many parents have decided that their kid must have ADD because he/she doesn't make good grades? How easy can it be to get trapped into the train of thought where 'my performance is sub-par and therefore it must be due to some psychological disorder'? What hormone riddled teenager doesn't get distracted easily, have difficulty concentrating on one thing, be disorganized, etc? I matched those symptoms to a t as a teenager and I even improved my grades with the addition of adderall but in hindsight I've decided all I was lacking was perspective and motivation. While my earlier choice to take ADD medication resulted in some bad consequences I have managed to succeed with a change in perspective and motivation and I have the added benefit of no health risks (Not saying this is the case for everyone). Also, while I'm not well read on the subject, I wouldn't be surprised if there were some risk for negative long-term effects of ADD medication. I know that, in the case of my best friend, he initially was prescribed anti-anxiety drugs (I know not ADD, but relevant) at a young age, and, while he may have originally taken it in because some psychiatrist decided it would help, it ultimately resulted in his increased tolerance, abuse, and death. As you suggested to Alex, I think there is a lot to be said for learning techniques for behavioral modification and maybe in his case medication as well (I don't know much about his situation on here, in life, etc.), so I hope you don't feel I'm trying to discredit your statement and if you're referencing Alex as the kid that medication has proven to help than excuse my ignorance. I just feel that considering taking any medication should involve serious consideration and research because if a decision to take medication turns out to be bad then any initial benefit wasn't worth being a strung out addict or dead.


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> From my own experience, Rick, I think that you are wrong. As a child (and still) I had moderate to severe ADD but it wasn't diagnosed back then and obviously there was no treatment, so I was told to "pull myself together and concentrate." Of course, I couldn't and regarded myself such a failure that i enlisted in the army with God knows what in mind. Alex's problem would be apparent in a few minutes to anyone with professional training, and if you believe that half his issues come from being 13, then you obviously have none. The idea of giving meds is to improve functioning and relieve psychic pain. They usually work to a greater or lesser degree. Do you also object to giving meds to kids with physical problems? Your bellittling psychiatric intervention to me is like my telling you the right way for U.S. infantry to utilize a choke point, not very helpful or instructive.By telling the boy that he doesn't really have a problem that he won't grow out of, you told him what he wanted to hear and, I would guess, negated anything in my post that might have helped him. Why try and change when he will be better at, say, 15? And of course, he wont be. Not your finest hour, Rick.
> 
> Alex. You asked for help. I told you a way to get started. It is your choice whether you follow those suggestions or remain as you are. A tough choice for a kid of any age.


I hope you are not offended by what little I said Phil. I feel that people in general are overmedicated, children included. I don't think it is possible to "diagnose" someone based on internet postings.


----------



## khabirun (Jan 26, 2010)

It's definitely not one sided Alex, it's good that you realise you're being irritating or whatever, through that realisation comes your answer, should I post or should I keep quiet? (even if it's sometime relevant to the thread)

As for people who cannot deal with irritating kids, then that's a different problem altogether. How I deal with irritants is simple, ignore them (even if the irritant is spamming my thread, cause he'll shut up eventually).

And here's something I can share with you, if your goal is solely to be well liked and respected, you'll never achieve it, cause it's like they say, "you can't get respect if you don't give it." If you cannot control yourself and say things like the bulb issue on Krus's thread, that itself is disrespect. Cause seriously you gotta know if a topic is serious or not man. Anyways that's all I have for now. It's ok, I shall respect you cause you got the balls to ask serious people what they think of you.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Phil, you're a walking encyclopedia I must say. I'm Muslim myself. Extremists, radicals and lunatics don't speak for Islam or any other religion for that matter.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 26, 2010)

Alex, as Sufistic said, I am surprised that you started this thread. Most people don't even have the nerve to ask others what they are doing to annoy them. I give you props for that.  Although I don't remember if I was annoying when I first joined about four years ago (I was about your age when I joined, too long to remember) I'm sure I was. :lol: If your goal is to become respected among the members here, learning to respect others comes first. Make sure you only give your insight when you know what your actually talking about, IE from experience. Also, try to cut down on the spamming, this can get on the nerves of other too. Like I said, I'm sure I did pretty much everything your doing when I was your age (don't we all lol), but I quickly caught on and have earned my respect here. I'm always making mistakes (here an in everyday life) but when you realize, admit, and learn from your mistakes you will begin to earn the respect of others. Keep what I said it mind, and I'm sure things will be looking better for you.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 26, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> Alex, as Sufistic said, I am surprised that you started this thread. Most people don't even have the nerve to ask others what they are doing to annoy them. I give you props for that.  Although I don't remember if I was annoying when I first joined about four years ago (I was about your age when I joined, too long to remember) I'm sure I was. :lol: *If your goal is to become respected among the members here, learning to respect others comes first. Make sure you only give your insight when you know what your actually talking about, IE from experience. Also, try to cut down on the spamming, this can get on the nerves of other too. *Like I said, I'm sure I did pretty much everything your doing when I was your age (don't we all lol), but I quickly caught on and have earned my respect here. I'm always making mistakes (here an in everyday life) but when you realize, admit, and learn from your mistakes you will begin to earn the respect of others. Keep what I said it mind, and I'm sure things will be looking better for you.


I agree much with what Andrew (and many others have said). Respect is earned, as is being well liked... and it comes from what you say and how you act. You're a smart kid; but you need to learn that you don't know it all, and are not experienced enough, nor mature enough, to give proper advice on every aspect of mantis keeping that you _*think*_ you may know. Thinking and acting like you're an expert, giving improper and many times even harmful advice, and spamming the board and members with numerous frivolous posts will not win you friends or respect.

Post MUCH less, and really consider each post you make... is it relevant? Is the information correct? Are you sure? Will your post really help someone, or are you just repeating what others have already said, or is it off topic or doesn't truly answer the question? Are you just posting to be heard, no matter what you say?

Read more to learn from others, let time give you more experience raising mantids, and try not to think you know it all.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 26, 2010)

Rick said:


> I hope you are not offended by what little I said Phil. I feel that people in general are overmedicated, children included. I don't think it is possible to "diagnose" someone based on internet postings.


Though we don't always agree Rick (how boring that would be!) I don't remember ever being offended by anything you had to say, and this is no exception.

For me, if someone is on meds and showing side effects that are worse than the illness they were meant to relieve, then they are either overmedicated or on the wrong meds. If they have a disorder, either physical or mental/emotional that is known to respond to medications and they haven't tried them, then they should.

I'll let you in on a trade secret, Rick. A professional can often accurately diagnose a patient in DSM terms, within half an hour. The skill comes when you try to cure the problem. Medication abuse, and I don't just mean drugs of addiction, is another issue. In a famouse case, a company set up a machine that dispensed free Tylenol. Some workers took so much of the free drug that they developed kidney damage.

Poor Alex! I don't want to talk about you behind yr back, as it were. Rick has made the common-sense suggestion that it is impossible to "diagnose" someone over the internet, but that isn't necessarily true. Do you remember sending a number of us messages that were just jumbles of letters, or when you send the same message three times in three miunutes?? Do you remember going to some effort to stir up friction here between a moth breeder and a member of the forum? Do you remember saying that you started threads to see the red (popular topic) flag go up? These behaviors, rather than simply your ability to irritate (though at yr high level of accomplishment, that is significant too) are diagnostic of a condition that you may have had diagnosed or not. I only mentioned it in the first place to point out that you have a problem that will not simply go away by committing yourself to "good behavior". I, foolishly in retrospect, had thought that the problem that you experience was generally well known by now, but I was mistaken and shall not raise the issue again.

To get a clearer understanding of your issue, though, you may want to try the following test. If I am right, your interest in mantids differs from that of say, ABbuggin, Idolomantis or Morpheus UK in not just degree, but kind, in that you are driven (i.e. unable to control it). If I am right, you will be unable to stop posting or messaging on or even viewing the forum for a week. If I am wrong (yay! you would get to prove all that psych stuff -- or at least my version of it -- to be rubbish!) you will be able to do so. Want to give it a try?


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 26, 2010)

I want to add something on Kat's post; If you want to be of help on a question you don't know the answerr of but you can't resist to help, try finding an ol thread on that subject.

And now about the overmedication..

Seriously Rick's right if i hadn't had a free will i'd have medicines for 30 diffrent things already.

I only take medication against blood cloths and vitamins now.

But really they try to give me pills for everything.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 26, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> I want to add something on Kat's post; If you want to be of help on a question you don't know the answerr of but you can't resist to help, try finding an ol thread on that subject.And now about the overmedication..
> 
> Seriously Rick's right if i hadn't had a free will i'd have medicines for 30 diffrent things already.
> 
> ...


Wow, Idolo! I can only think of one common complaint , off the top of my head, that would cause a teen to be on anticoagulants! And you are non-compliant with all other meds?

Wow again! I don't think (hope) that that is quite what Rick meant!


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2010)

I still think the main problem is the age. I could only imagine what I would have posted had there been internet when I was a kid.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 26, 2010)

Rick said:


> *I still think the main problem is the age.* I could only imagine what I would have posted had there been internet when I was a kid.


And we're all hoping that you're right!:


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 26, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Wow, Idolo! I can only think of one common complaint , off the top of my head, that would cause a teen to be on anticoagulants! And you are non-compliant with all other meds?Wow again! I don't think (hope) that that is quite what Rick meant!


Phil, the reason why I take those things is because I got a screwed heart, they made a fake vein around it but it can't flow trough if it's too thick.

But they give pills for other stuff too.

Or try to.


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 26, 2010)

Emile said:


> If that person who you had a argument with was me then lol.And i thought it over, but really whats scary about Islamic radicalists? the Qu'ran teaches them how hard to beat their wives, and how boys are for pleasure and girls are for procreation, also the whole wanting to destroy america and trying to bomb planes is not even a threat, their last attempt was a fail I doubt they will ever try again. COME ON! open your damn eyes


That person is not you.

Not all muslims are extremists and not all christians are fundementalists and not all jews are zionists etc

Infact all holy books contain very shocking things (I wont list them hear) these phrases are best left ignored. They where added thare when the holy books were being written or edited if you preffer for the advantage of the religous leaders. Most succesful religons dispise killing as stated in the ten commandments and the Islamic holy book.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 26, 2010)

agent A, how do your parents feel on your behavior/ issues? Do they notice? Have you spoken with them about your wanting to change said behavors? I know it can be really difficult to talk with your parents, so do you have someone with whom(who?) you can speak with?


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 27, 2010)

10dor1fro32 said:


> That person is not you.Not all muslims are extremists and not all christians are fundementalists and not all jews are zionists etc
> 
> Infact all holy books contain very shocking things (I wont list them hear) these phrases are best left ignored. They where added thare when the holy books were being written or edited if you preffer for the advantage of the religous leaders. Most succesful religons dispise killing as stated in the ten commandments and the Islamic holy book.


all holy books..... please specify, or else its a useless argument.

And i never said all muslims are extremists, but if you look at terroism most of them are muslim, like the recent underwear bomber. In other posts you say that they are domestic terroists, but what religion do you think they follow?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 27, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> Phil, the reason why I take those things is because I got a screwed heart, they made a fake vein around it but it can't flow trough if it's too thick.But they give pills for other stuff too.
> 
> Or try to.


Yeah, I reckoned that it had to be a congenital heart defect of some kind. It's great that you got the angioplasty so young, but it is very sad that you needed it alt all. Take care of yourself, kid. If yr rents seem overprotective, it's because they don't want to lose you.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 27, 2010)

Alex,

I commend you for asking this question openly.  I've tried to mention what bothers me (and what I think will bother others)...as they appear. Since you are aware of the issue, and now that I understand you are working on this...I will be nicer to you, and limit the negative/sarcastic/mean comments toward you.

That doesn't mean I won't ask to have your posting privileges revoked if you get out of line again, but I sincerely hope it doesn't come to that.

My list of issues:

1. Spamming PMs and Comments - and I didn't even know how extensive this was. It seems you have bothered way more members than I initially thought!

2. Bad/unfounded advice - Stop giving advice about issues that you have little to no experience with.

3. Excessive posting - That's a lot more subjective, but it is one of the things I think you need to work on.

4. Answering your own questions - Why post a question, argue about the suggestions from others, and conclude that you know best? I don't see the point! :lol: 

5. Arguing with people who know better. This starts with the 'bad advice' you've given...and then you argue when you're corrected by people who *actually* have relevant experience!

6. Complaining about other's commitments, when you have trouble following through with your own.

Like this:



> Updates almost everyday. Last update was 1/16/10 at 8:42 am!


I don't read or check your website, but it's 11 days later, and that is not 'almost every day'

To top that, I remember you complaining that Yen didn't update his often enough...that's just ridiculous!

Is that clear enough? Please reply if you need *any* clarification on anything I've said above.


----------



## agent A (Jan 27, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> Alex,I commend you for asking this question openly.  I've tried to mention what bothers me (and what I think will bother others)...as they appear. Since you are aware of the issue, and now that I understand you are working on this...I will be nicer to you, and limit the negative/sarcastic/mean comments toward you.
> 
> That doesn't mean I won't ask to have your posting privileges revoked if you get out of line again, but I sincerely hope it doesn't come to that.
> 
> ...


I see, so those are 6 things that I do that drives people crazy. I'm gonna remove the updates thing from my sig, so that isn't a problem anymore, and I'll work on the other 5 things.  thanks for the advice, I think you hit the nail on the head!


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 27, 2010)

Emile said:


> all holy books..... please specify, or else its a useless argument. And i never said all muslims are extremists, but if you look at terroism most of them are muslim, like the recent underwear bomber. In other posts you say that they are domestic terroists, but what religion do you think they follow?


Any religon can breed terrorists not just Islam, The sarin gas attack of Tokyo was of a demented cult. The Oklahoma city bombing was done by a christian (although it was more for a so called militia). Right now the middle east is having a lot of problems ( ocupation by the US and the solviets, overpopulation due to reduced womans rights). Any place that is as messed up as the middle east is a breeding ground for terrorists. All the terrorists come from places like Russia, Columbia, Somolia, and even the US as it has lots of crime. If the US had less police it will start to look like Russia.

By holy books I ment the Quain, the Bible, the Old Testement etc


----------



## sufistic (Jan 27, 2010)

I've lived in Yemen for about year, been to Saudi, UAE and Syria. It's really not that bad. Try not to believe whatever you see on TV. Yeah I do see nutcases once in a while, but I see them in Singapore too. It's more of a cultural thing than it is religion really.


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ok back on track

If you have a doubt about a peice of information look it up or dont post it. If half the sources say somthing and the other half says another thing dont post it ,e.g, firebelly toads poisoning other occupents.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry Alex for going off-topic!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 27, 2010)

sufistic said:


> I've lived in Yemen for about year, been to Saudi, UAE and Syria. It's really not that bad. Try not to believe whatever you see on TV. Yeah I do see nutcases once in a while, but I see them in Singapore too. It's more of a cultural thing than it is religion really.


Ah yes! Ive never heard of epidemics of Koro, outside of Asia, and since you've been to Malasia, you know that "running amok" in't just an expression.  Come to think of it, the last also occurs in Thailand, at least. My late friend, who was stationed there for many years, reported a case to me that he witnessed of a man running amok down the street like an old Krabi Krabong master, with a sword in each hand swinging at everyone and everything in sight. A policeman, roused by the noise, stepped out of the gendarmerie and demonstrated the superiority of Modern Thailand by shooting him in the back with a rifle.

And oops, you're right. For some strange reason, this thread has developed two completely different topics!


----------



## sufistic (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry to go off-topic again Alex! But yeah Phil lol 'running amok' is definitely not just an expression in Asia! I was stationed in Thailand for 6 months when I was in the obligatory Singapore national service and the Thais like to run around waving their 'parangs' about especially when they had a little too much to drink! It's really funny when you're watching at a distance though.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 27, 2010)

10dor1fro32 said:


> Any religon can breed terrorists not just Islam, The sarin gas attack of Tokyo was of a demented cult. The Oklahoma city bombing was done by a christian (although it was more for a so called militia). Right now the middle east is having a lot of problems ( ocupation by the US and the solviets, overpopulation due to reduced womans rights). Any place that is as messed up as the middle east is a breeding ground for terrorists. All the terrorists come from places like Russia, Columbia, Somolia, and even the US as it has lots of crime. If the US had less police it will start to look like Russia.By holy books I ment the Quain, the Bible, the Old Testement etc


Not going to justify this by replying, but you should start thinking things through.


----------



## agent A (Jan 29, 2010)

another thing I'm gonna work on is not making a topic at a time I don't need it. I get anxious a lot and am often compelled to work on something whenever it pops up in my mind even if I won't need it for months. Examples include me setting up a terrarium for a colony that I won't have in the terrarium until the mantids grow up and that post about the grass mantis I'm planning on getting in SPRING. do you think that might help?


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 29, 2010)

agent A said:


> another thing I'm gonna work on is not making a topic at a time I don't need it. I get anxious a lot and am often compelled to work on something whenever it pops up in my mind even if I won't need it for months. Examples include me setting up a terrarium for a colony that I won't have in the terrarium until the mantids grow up and that post about the grass mantis I'm planning on getting in SPRING. do you think that might help?


Maybe... You will want to be prepared though, and not wait until the very last minute to plan what you're going to do.


----------



## joossa (Jan 29, 2010)

Rick said:


> I still think the main problem is the age. I could only imagine what I would have posted had there been internet when I was a kid.


Ditto. I don't post on the forum very often, but I do visit and read threads very frequently. To be honest, I'm quite surprised the admin(s) let you back on here and still continue to do so.

I hesitated about posting on here because it legitimizes this thread, which reads "me, me, me" all over it. If you acknowledge that you have a problem get help from a person in your life, not from people online, especially if it deals with health/mental/behavioral issues. It's wrong to expect forum members to babysit you and correct you whenever you get out of hand, no matter your age.

Lastly, haven't we been at this stage before? The annoyances, the apologies, the declaration to change... it seems like the wheel keeps going round and round doesn't it?


----------

